# Armoloy Plating



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Recently saw a firearm up for sale with this plating. (S&W M27-2) Person selling seems to think this plating affects the price. (jn a much higher way) Maybe it does. I dont know.. Anyone have experience with this?


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

I would think that it would take away the value especially on a Smith or a Colt. My guess is that the bluing or the nickel finish had worn off and they were trying to make it pretty again. Because the coating is rust resistant/proof. It usually is a matte finish.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

*ARMOLOY OF OHIO*

LICENSEE SINCE 1972

1950 E. Leffel Lane
Springfield, OH 45505
United States

*Toll Free:*(877) 787-8008
*Plant:*(937) 323-8702
*Fax:*(937) 323-2754

*E-mail:*[email protected]
*Web:*http://www.armoloyofohio.com

*Contact:*Stephen Neely

*Coatings Offered:*Armoloy TDC
*THE INDUSTRY GOLD
STANDARD IN COATING
TECHNOLOGY*
Armoloy TDC (Thin Dense Chrome) is a hard (78 Rc), thin, dense chromium coating with a micronodular surface texture. Developed to protect and enhance a wide range of manufacturing tools and components, Armoloy TDC is applied in a chemical bath by means of a proprietary process.

The coating's nodular finish reduces the amount of surface area exposed to surfaces in contact with it, thereby substantially reducing friction and extending wear life. This nodular finish also retains smaller amounts of industrial lubricants for longer periods, both further reducing friction and creating a cleaner work environment.

Armoloy TDC is commonly applied to bearings, tools and dies, plastic molding components, food processing and packaging equipment, automated machinery, engine components, oil and gas drilling tools, pumps, and any component where wear, abrasion, high friction, and corrosive environments are a concern. The coating may be applied to tool steels, stainless steels, copper alloys, bronze, and brass.

Typically applied at a deposit of .0001/.0003" (2.5/7.5 microns), Armoloy TDC is effective at deposits as low as .00005" (1 micron). The uniformity of the deposit, even on tightly-toleranced components, allows Armoloy to return a finished product to the end-user.


----------

